# كتاب دليلك لتعلم الهايسيس hysys 3.2



## shekapom (3 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم اليوم كتابي في تعلم برنامج الهايسيس
الكتاب باللغة العربية، وحاولت أن أجمع فيه أهم الأساسيات اللازمة لتعلم البرنامج، والتي أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة للجميع

اسم الكتاب/ دليلك لتعلم المحاكاة باستخدام برنامج HYSYS 3.2 خطوة بخطوة


الكتاب مكون من 207 صفحة، وباللغة العربية

لرؤية الموضوع من مدونتي اضغط هنا
 
ولتحميل الكتاب اضغط هنا
 
ولمشاهدة الكتاب مباشراً من على الأنترنت اضغط هنا
 
أتمنى أن يكون مفيد للجميع




*


----------



## NOC_engineer (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ... الرجاء من الأخوة الأعضاء المشاركة في هذا الموضوع من خلال الأسئلة (حول برنامج هايسز) حتى يكون الموضوع تفاعلياً أكثر ..


----------



## shekapom (6 يونيو 2010)

وجزاك الله مثله إن شاء الله


----------



## اسعد ليبي (7 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله


----------



## ابوكرار المالكي (8 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر


----------

